# Step Ladder Fishing



## pdsinker

Anyone do any step ladder fly fishing in the surf. I was thinking about going to lowes to pick one out but not for sure which i should get. The fiberglass or alum. Fiberglass should float and might be a better choice. Any ideas? Let me know I;m gearing up for these pomps....:thumbup:


----------



## pdsinker

one more quick question a 4ft or 6 ft ladder????


----------



## snapperfan

I would be surprised if the fiberglass floats.


----------



## pdsinker

maybe it wouldnt! I dont really know. Just looking for suggestions..


----------



## timeflies

I have considered something like summits predator pod. It would need to be lighter weight and modded for fishing though. Step ladder stability kinda worries me. I had a guy one time tell me that he would pack chum in a milk crate, turn the whole thing upside down and stand on it! Not recommended.....
We should be able to come up with something that fits the bill nicely. We will require the services of a welder, a paramedic, and someone with really small hands.....


----------



## pdsinker

Im with you on that to. Stability with the sand and currents.... hmm anyone ever try it? I dont think im going to chum up the water thats for sure :thumbsup: maybe a wood step ladder and some lager flat boards for the bottom so it would displace some sand and not sink.... hmmm i dont know?


----------



## timeflies

Maybe it is as easy as this:


----------



## pdsinker

:thumbup: hey those pictures make it look easy.......


----------



## vicious circle

I fished off a 10 ft step ladder 2 years ago, mostly for cobia. I even mounted a folding chair on the top. It all worked well, stayed pretty stable in surf as long as you were in it weighing it down, mine was aluminum,fiberglass would have been better.I would set it up in 5 feet of water. you will be amazed on what you will see!! good luck!!


----------



## Richard J.

Had a friend in Rhode Island that used a hunting tri-pod. He removed the chair and installed a bike seat from his bass boat. He fly fished for stripers from it. Worked well for him.

RJ


----------



## captainblack

i think i just found a new thing to try.


----------



## pdsinker

I am still thinking about it, but I might try it. I just have to get a step ladder!


----------

